# Acrylic outgassing...How to sto it?



## happycat (Mar 25, 2008)

I've been doing some acrylics lately and man do they smell. I mean weeks after they're done you can still smell them from your shirt pocket. I have not been putting any wax on them. I have butchers wax and am thinking of trying that. I'm getting some ren wax as soon as I place another order. Is wax the answer? Any other suggestions, thoughts, advice?
                           Thanks,
                              Ed


----------



## doddman70 (Mar 25, 2008)

i have never noticed a smell after i have finished an acrylic pen however i do put ren wax on after i am done. so maybe that is why


----------



## karlkuehn (Mar 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by happycat_
> 
> I've been doing some acrylics lately and man do they smell. I mean weeks after they're done you can still smell them from your shirt pocket. I have not been putting any wax on them. I have butchers wax and am thinking of trying that. I'm getting some ren wax as soon as I place another order. Is wax the answer? Any other suggestions, thoughts, advice?
> Thanks,
> Ed



heh...what exactly do those acrylics have cast in them?

Could be any number of things. What kind of glue are you using? Are they acrylic acetate (smells like super glue) or inlace acrylester (smells like fiberglass resin/styrene)?


----------



## turned_for_good (Mar 25, 2008)

Aint no stink in my pens.  Maybe you just have an extra good sniffer.  I can smell it when I'm turning, but as soon as I step out of my shop I can't, though I can't say I frequently sniff my pens either.


----------



## rherrell (Mar 26, 2008)

My pens don't stink either!


----------



## randyrls (Mar 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rherrell_
> 
> My pens don't stink either!



Hi; My name is Randy and I sniff my pens...   

Seriously;  I make mostly acrylics and started giving my pens the sniff test.  I could detect some smell from one or two of them.  I polish with HUT or Micro-Gloss and finish with Ren Wax.

I must add that my sense of smell isn't particularly good!


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Mar 26, 2008)

Is it the wax you're using?  Do you use an oil of some sort?  I can't think of any other reason why a pen would smell, unless you're talking about that stuff they make pipe mouthpieces from - ebonite?  That stuff reeks!  

But once a pen is turned, it shouldn't smell, I'd think...my guess is that you're smelling the wax or that micro-gloss polish!


----------



## happycat (Mar 26, 2008)

Huh..... I guess the ones I made a few weeks ago must've just been ......special
I just realized that the one I turned last night doesn't smell at all...
Its not the wax,oil or whatever cause I haven't used any yet. Actually I did use a plastic polish but it doesn't smell. The pen smells just like your shop when you're turning the stuff. I'm pretty sure it was an Aquabright plastics blank from PSU. I have a few others from that same shipment. Think I'll do an little experimenting when I get home. I'd of thunk maybe it was just me "sensative sniffer", but the guy I gave it to actually called me and asked about it. So at least I know I'm not losing my mind...... actually now that I think about it all that proves is I haven't lost my sense of smell. The mind ...well that could be debated.[]
                       Thanks for the input everybody.
                                    Ed


----------



## RONB (Mar 27, 2008)

Pen sniffers of the world unite!


----------



## wolftat (Apr 3, 2008)

Try sniffing your glues, one at a time and do it for a while each night. This should take care of any worries that you have about losing your mind.[}]


----------

